# Marigold Parade in Albuquerque



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

This is an annual tradition associated with Dia de los Muertos. I've heard about this parade for years, so this year I decided to go. Since Halloween is my favorite holiday (I love dressing up), I went in calavera costume.










(More pics at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622721249104/)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!  (That picture does remind me of Heath as the Joker in The Dark Knight.  )

Betsy


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

A little more cheerful, I hope!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Cool 

Each year I actually go to the South Broadway Cultural Center and we set up an altar and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

They had a bunch of altars set up in the community center at the end of the parade route.  Some were family or neighborhood projects, others were specialized, like one for the West Mesa murder victims and one for the Mexican Wolf reintroduction program (a lot of those wolves have been shot by ranchers).  That one was especially moving for me, but then I'm a wolf fan.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

